# Victoria Baths October 2013



## alpickering (May 9, 2015)

I went here on a photography trip run by college in my first year. It is an abandoned swimming baths in Manchester that dates back to victorian times, they run tours and allow art students in and they have a charity set up to try and restore it. It's a really photogenic building and this was my first ever series of abandoned building photos so they're not the best and I wish I could have done the place more justice. Also these are all the unedited original photographs.





[/url]DSCF2887 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF2891 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF2964 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF2884 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF2919 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF2955 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF2999 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF3015 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF3018 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF2929 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF2923 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF2941 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF2889 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF2896 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCF2885 by Amy Pickering, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lolpeacock (May 9, 2015)

Some sweet tile porn.


----------



## krela (May 10, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful Art Nouveau features,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2015)

Beautiful old place, thanks for sharing


----------



## derelicthunter (Aug 29, 2015)

please tell me thats Reddish Baths?


----------



## smiler (Aug 30, 2015)

I liked what's left of the fire surround, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------

